# Proof of Permanent Residence



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm often coming across this form 46 - Proof of Permanent Residence ,APPLICATION FOR THE ISSUE OF PROOF OF 
PERMANENT RESIDENCE OR EXEMPTION STATUS 
[Regulation 25], what is this for? I'm going to Home affairs soon to collect the notification of the PR verification. Will I need to apply for a proof of PR in order to apply for an ID book?

Thanks.


Muruta


----------



## kristybee (Jul 12, 2014)

yes it is to verify that you have lifted in South Africa as a permanent resident for not less than 5 years....then only can the ID be issued:

As a foreign national you must be able to prove that you have lived in South Africa with a valid permit /visa for a period of no less than 5 years before applying for South African citizenship. Please note, if you are the wife or husband of a South African citizen, you still have to be married for 5 years.

Permanent Residency holders who are absent for periods of three years or longer may lose their right to Permanent Residency in South Africa, unless they return for a short period within the longer absence.

South African Permanent Resident status does not influence the holder’s original citizenship, and as a result he/she may be issued with a South African (ID) Identity Document on the grounds of a “non-citizen”, but not a South African passport.


----------



## 526382 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello.

Thank you for the info. 
I was just wondering about being absent for periods of three years or longer. 
Say I left South Africa on my British passport and been away for longer then 3 years and then came back on my British passport(which I know is not right) would they know I have been absent?

Any guess would be great


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

You can (obliged to) apply for an ID as soon as you get a PR permit. After 5 years, you can (by your choice) the apply for citizenship status.


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilled said:


> You can (obliged to) apply for an ID as soon as you get a PR permit. After 5 years, you can (by your choice) the apply for citizenship status.


Hi Skilled
Any progress with your ID application?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

dallant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm often coming across this form 46 - Proof of Permanent Residence ,APPLICATION FOR THE ISSUE OF PROOF OF
> PERMANENT RESIDENCE OR EXEMPTION STATUS
> ...


There is proof of PR for your ID and then there is proof of PR because you simply want to know.

For your ID book, your PR certificate is sent back to Home Affairs to verify it. Yes, I know what you are thinking, if they issued it then how can they want to verify it - well, that is the process because many people tried (and succeeded) to fake them.

For those out of the country for longer than 3 years, you should check to see that you are still a PR holder and this is a straight proof of PR application.


----------

